# Say Whaaat?



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

I would be dead


----------



## Metal Liz (27/5/14)

noooooo ways!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> noooooo ways!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It's to much for my mind to imagine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (27/5/14)

Middle child syndrome anyone?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/5/14)

so does that make her a mom or a village chief?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> so does that make her a mom or a village chief?



No, the only terminology that comes to mind is "GAAR GEBAAR"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ollypop (27/5/14)

Oh my god. I'm surprised she still had a vajayjay after the first 6 sets. 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## crack2483 (27/5/14)

Ollypop said:


> Oh my god. I'm surprised she still had a vajayjay after the first 6 sets.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



Haha, indestructible! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Howes (27/5/14)

when the man said I want 69 she took it literally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

Robert Howes said:


> when the man said I want 69 she took it literally.



hahahaha


----------



## ibanez (27/5/14)

Lots of strange things happen here in Russia...this from a few years back: 

Hairdresser turns robber into sex-slave
Published time: September 29, 2010 04:05 
Edited time: September 29, 2010 04:05 Get short URL

Tags
Crime, Scandal, Thrills&Spills
A hairdresser from the small Russian town of Meshchovsk has subdued a man who tried to rob her shop, and then raped him for three days in the utility room, Life.ru reports.

The incident occurred on Saturday, March 14. The working day was coming to an end at a small hairdressers, when a man armed with a gun rushed in and demanded the day’s earnings.

The frightened employees and customers agreed to fulfill his demand, but when the shop’s owner, 28-year-old Olga, was handing the money to the robber, she suddenly knocked him down on the floor and then tied him up with a hairdryer cord. The 32-year-old Viktor couldn’t have known that the woman was a yellow belt in karate.

Olga locked the unlucky robber in the utility room and told her colleagues that she was going to call the police – but didn’t do so. When everybody left home, she approached the man and ordered him to ‘take of his underpants’ threatening to hand him over to the police if he refuses to cooperate.


Olga (image from http://life.ru)
After that Olga raped her hostage for three long days. She chained Viktor to the radiator with pink furry handcuffs and fed him Viagra.

She eventually let the man go on Monday, March 16, saying: “Get out of my sight!”

Viktor went straight to hospital as his genitals were injured, and then to the police.

Olga was resentful when she was taken by the police.

“What a bastard,” the woman said about Viktor. “Yes, we had sex a couple of times. But I’ve bought him new jeans, gave him food and even gave him 1.000 roubles (around $ 30) when he left.”

After that she wrote a notice to the police claiming the man tried to rob her shop.

Both Olga and Viktor may now face prison terms. The woman could be convicted of rape, while the man of robbery.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

I'l never look at Russian women the way I used to, "davai"!


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

@ibanez 

That is freaky, scary, and just plain hilarious


----------



## ibanez (27/5/14)

johan said:


> I'l never look at Russian women the way I used to, "davai"!




Yup...I run the gauntlet every day to work  or so I wish!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

johan said:


> I'l never look at Russian women the way I used to, "davai"!



I actually know a very nice Russian women with the name Olga. Her husband work with Jaco and his name is Jaco too.  She is a some kind of engineer too. But bit smarter and higher up than Jaco.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I actually know a very nice Russian women with the name Olga. Her husband work with Jaco and his name is Jaco too.  She is a some kind of engineer too. But bit smarter and higher up than Jaco.



I'm "Shit" scared now - I will resign if I had to work with Russian women

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ibanez (27/5/14)

Just don't steal her Capuccino from her desk...you'll be alright.!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

johan said:


> I'm "Shit" scared now - I will resign if I had to work with Russian women



hahahahaha she doesn't work at the same compney as Jaco. And when we visit with Jaco's colleges, I usually sit and chat with her. She also send me some Russian chocolate the other day. Num Num!!!!


----------



## ibanez (27/5/14)

Which reminds me...non smoking ban here to be widened to restaurants and pubs as from 01June. Will be interesting to see outcome. Also if ecigs will be cracked down on too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

ibanez said:


> Which reminds me...non smoking ban here to be widened to restaurants and pubs as from 01June. Will be interesting to see outcome. Also if ecigs will be cracked down on too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Please keep us updated.


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

Ow forgot to say, the Jaco (Olga's husband) that works with Jaco, is one of Jaco's converted ex smokers that is now a vaper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ibanez (27/5/14)

Will do...meanwhile airport lounges seem ok!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

Nice, were are you off to


----------



## ibanez (27/5/14)

Actually this was from two weeks back, flying Moscow to Leipzig...was reading the thread here about blowing the biggest vapor cloud and doing a selfie, tried it and decided that it looked lame compared to the other members here so I've binned it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

Nice, hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/6/14)

Mailing Children

So, it the States you could mail your children off to their Grandparents, that was many years back:
In 1913 it was legal to mail children. With stamps attached to their clothing, children rode trains to their destinations, accompanied by letter carriers. One newspaper reported it cost fifty-three cents for parents to mail their daughter to her grandparents for a family visit. As news stories and photos popped up around the country, it didn't take long to get a law on the books making it illegal to send children through the mail.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

